# Luc



## baker3232$ (Mar 13, 2018)

Any thoughts on Lucara Diamond? Seems to be a buy and take your profits kind of holding. Results lately are fairly positive.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

they are called penny stocks for a reason. Who uses pennies any more? 

Actually I do buy off of the TSX index, but not in resource stocks.


----------

